# The Joy of AF



## LilCujo (Apr 24, 2005)

:blushing:  well....it focused on something.....just...not what I wanted it to...:er: 







"Dork, Party of 1 your table is ready".


----------



## ferny (Apr 24, 2005)

Is that a Flamingo?


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 24, 2005)

hehe well it was supossed to be


----------



## dreamer420 (Apr 24, 2005)

looks like a sock puppet. hehehe


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 25, 2005)

haha I thought it was your finger


----------



## Sk8man (Apr 27, 2005)

pretty cool ellusive bird


----------

